
OpenSSL rsaz_512_sqr overflow bug on x86_64 (CVE-2019-1551) - based2
https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20191206.txt
======
floatingatoll
> _OpenSSL versions 1.1.1 and 1.0.2 are affected by this issue. However due to
> the low severity of this issue we are not creating new releases at this
> time. The 1.1.1 mitigation for this issue can be found in commit 419102400.
> The 1.0.2 mitigation for this issue can be found in commit f1c5eea8a._

------
yellow_lead
Fuzzing seems to be catching a huge number of vulns these days.

